# What does your user name mean?



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

I see a lot of wired and cool user names and I would like to know why you chose that name.

mine is B.G. Shortys because those are my initials and Shortys was my favorite skateboard brand when I used to skate

Don't be shy, post yours


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

my name is thom and I am dead


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I used the handle Xenon back on dial up BBS in the early 90's. I decided to resurrect it when I created this site.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

nitrofish is a drag racing team, but i like the trade mark fish logo


----------



## Joker (May 19, 2003)

I a tattoo of the Jokers face laughing on my shoulder.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Theres already a thread like this from way back then...but oh well.

I got mine through a suggestion from a fellow member.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

piranha attack in a _______

....fill in the blank









that was the name of my first shoal of ps...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> piranha attack in a _______
> 
> ....fill in the blank
> 
> ...


 Gramatical Genious I tell you!

I never knew you could have "a the pack"


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

I'm a tournement bass fisherman. In bass-speak we call a huge Black bass a "Hawg" and I hunt them. 11 is just my favorite number.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > piranha attack in a _______
> ...


 hahaha...i add the ...cause i really didn't like just "PACK"...but i did enjoy the sound of "thePACK"


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

my first piranha was a rhom, hence the name Black Piranha


----------



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

my name is a crater on the moon that was discovered by hipparchus and aristotle.. both argued over who had discovered it first so they combined the names and called it Aristarchus... that's the wise tale anyway.. who knows if it's true


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Aristarchus said:


> my name is a crater on the moon that was discovered by hipparchus and aristotle.. both argued over who had discovered it first so they combined the names and called it Aristarchus... that's the wise tale anyway.. who knows if it's true


 so you were named after a crater?


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

aristarchus i love your quote. so true


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

My name comes from.....I love piranhas







.....and 13 is my favorite number.

Anyway I think it sounds better than just Tyler.....thats my real name...i was gonna use it but decided not to.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Aristarchus said:
> 
> 
> > my name is a crater on the moon that was discovered by hipparchus and aristotle.. both argued over who had discovered it first so they combined the names and called it Aristarchus... that's the wise tale anyway.. who knows if it's true
> ...


 LMAO!!!


----------



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

yeh, my pfury nickname is after a crater... and i'm gonna leave a crater in your head if you don't shut up


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

I have a 1999 Honda 300EX atv


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Aristarchus said:


> yeh, my pfury nickname is after a crater... and i'm gonna leave a crater in your head if you don't shut up


----------



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

i was kidding about leaving a crater in your head btw


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

My handle came about from my love of Rhomz and the biggest and baddest lizzard of all time... the COMONO DRAGON







(jk GODZILLA)!!! Hence the name.. RhomZilla!!! And even though my biggest Rhom was 8", I will someday surpass DonH, PiranaKing (Wes) and all others for the biggest & baddest Rhom


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Princess Chelsea Rose because it is my fave flower next to a tigerlilly Chelsea is my name and Princess is a knickname so I put it all together


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Please delete.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

HawgHunter11 said:


> nm


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

thePACK said:


> HawgHunter11 said:
> 
> 
> > nm


 :smile:

It was in reply to someone but I didn't want them to think I was trying to show them up by correcting them, so I deleted it and PM'ed it to them instead. :smile:


----------



## ttldnial (May 14, 2003)

Admit nothing.
Deny everything.
Make counter accusations.
Total Denial- I've used it since '82.

-ttldnial


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

HawgHunter11 said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > HawgHunter11 said:
> ...


 Next time if you just put something as simple as "delete" in the post the mods or me will come around and delete it for you.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> My handle came about from my love of Rhomz and the biggest and baddest lizzard of all time... the COMONO DRAGON
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Didnt you also name one of your biggest P's that name?!


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

honda99 said : I have a 1999 Honda 300EX atv 
hey honda99 i have a 01 yamaha raptor (sorry about being off topic guys) heres a pic of me riding the other day got alot of pics but no scanner so only recent pics are gonna be from my digital =) but here it is and btw

my name i got about 6 years ago i couldnt think of a nick so i put mtx cuz i like mtx audio speakers....well someone on mIRC took my name so i changed it to mtx1 haha

this was the second jump i made the first one was alot better but i didnt have a digicam back then....i will do a little racing this summer and will make a forum of some pics =)


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

HawgHunter11 said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > HawgHunter11 said:
> ...


 Everyone's entitled to voice their opinions, especially when its to help correct for the right info











Karen aka Ms. Natt said:


> Didnt you also name one of your biggest P's that name?!


NO I didnt Ms. Natt.. Actually , I dont have a RHom at the momment, just Pygo mix. Wouldnt be right to call any Pygo a RhomZilla :brow


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Karen aka Ms. Natt said:
> 
> 
> > Didnt you also name one of your biggest P's that name?!
> ...


 Not now, Im talking like back in the day...


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Aristarchus said:


> yeh, my pfury nickname is after a crater... and i'm gonna leave a crater in your head if you don't shut up












good comeback


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

pamonster was my old diablo 2 account name and i typed it about ten times a day when i was into computer games. I just use it cause my initials are P.A. and i like the word monster. Also i can type it REALY!!! fast due to the unreal ammount of times i have done so.

Word


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I picked my name because the Braves have been my favorite team since i was a kid. They rock


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

thoroughbred because i am the top of the line the best bloodline like in dogs or more known horses u cal a pure bred great horse a thoroughbred and i am the pure blood top of the line thoroughbred


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

At two different jobs, collegue's stated calling me Judas (dunno why, I'm a nice guy... :smile: )
But I kept that name, cuz it's cool







And ending it with 3 z's makes not as evil as plain 'Judas'.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes is my name


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Beans Aranguren because of the character from Even Stevens.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Serrasalmus Pygocentrus. As if that couldn't be figured out.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Truamatic...

piranha bites are traumatic meaning horribly gruesome and disfiguring.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

It's my name


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Dixon is my first name
dixon


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

My first large piranha was kept in a tank with a 'Scarface' movie poster as the back ground. The piranha eventually was named 'Scarfish' and his legacy lives on.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

i jux like my name LOL
Iono
LaZy


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

i dont know why i picked birdman, wish i could change it

but on pfish i can explain why i have a gay sounding like surfdancr, that was my mom's old aol address i was rather young at the time and i wanted an address on aol so she gave that to me, i have always wanted a different one but after awhile i just kept it and not being able to thing of a good one when i registered i just chose it


----------

